# The Camping Bug Has Hit Too Hard



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

It's been too long since we went camping (almost 3 months now), the trailer is all put up for the winter but what's 2 gallons of antifreeze and a few minutes of my time for my sanity.

Are there any places in TX, AZ or NM you can recommend. We live in southern Colorado and would like to keep the drive down to under 10 hours or so but keep the temps up. Phoenix is about 12 hours from home or 850 miles if that helps.

The trip would be planned for the last week of February or so.

Thanks
Bill.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Alright...I'll squash the camping bug (this works for me every time).

On your way home from Arizona, a snow storm will be expected for southern Colorado. So, the magnesium chloride trucks will be out spraying the highways with that slimy, corrosive gunk. Then the snow will hit, and sand trucks will be out in force dropping a mixture of salt and sand all over the roads.

Then you will get to tow your nice clean camper through that mess. Imagine your previously shiny Outback with mag-chloride / salt / sand mixture all over the underbelly and in every crevice of the suspension system...

Still want to go?

Randy


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks









Maybe it's just the warm weather lately but only time will tell.

Bill.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Bill,

Don't let Randy talk you out of it. He's only jealous because he can't go. Check the weather forcast for a snowless time to depart (they DO have pretty good weather forecasts nowadays) and go. All you need is enough hours without snow to get to where it's warm.

Do the same thing when you go back to Colorado Springs, unless you stay until March. By that time, there should be whole weeks above freezing. GO FOR IT!!

Even if you do get caught in some snow, your Dodge has 4WD, doesn't it?

Bill


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Even if you do get caught in some snow, your Dodge has 4WD, doesn't it?
> 
> Bill
> [snapback]69328[/snapback]​


Yes it does.

Bill (there are a lot of Bill's on here) that's the plan. Everything is determined by the weather and a short 5-7 day trip.

Bill.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

2500Ram & cookie9933,

Thank you guys for the gentle push.







Since I don't EVEN have to worry about any of that stuff Randy is talking about, I got to wondering why I am not already gone.







So, I just think I will ease down around the Gulf Coast next week and exercise the Outback.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> 2500Ram & cookie9933,
> 
> Thank you guys for the gentle push.
> 
> ...


ME- ME - Take me (an dKB too, of course)


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> 2500Ram & cookie9933,
> 
> Thank you guys for the gentle push.
> 
> ...


Double E,

That sounds like the plan. But just in case all you warm-weather guys think you're enjoying your Outbacks more than us winter-inflicted people, here's the deal. Although we only get to camp 6 months a year, we have TWICE as much fun when we go.

And I bet you don't even own a snowmobile eilther (and that's to get groceries, beer and other necessities when the snow gets 8-9 feet deep). And that's the truth!!
















Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Still want to go?


Man, Randy! Aren't you just a beacon of optimism today!








(Good point, though).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> > 2500Ram & cookie9933,
> ...


*roflmao* about the snowmobile. If I had ANY idea that amount of snow (or a lot less, really) was due in this area, I would be hooked to the Outback and out of here in a flash (like most of the New Orleans folks should have done) and wouldn't return till it all had melted and run off. lol


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

No reason one of the more powerful snowmobiles couldn't pull an Outback!
A 5'ver might be a little uncomfortable!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> No reason one of the more powerful snowmobiles couldn't pull an Outback!
> A 5'ver might be a little uncomfortable!
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Recon a hook up like that would call for sway control?







I think I had lot rather look at snow pic than deal with the real "stuff". sunny BTW Doug, when are you going to take down your Christmas decorations on the TT?







Old saying you know has it coming down before New Years Day.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

At our house, Christmas decorations make way for Easter decorations. We need all the brightness and cheer we can get until green grass is showing. About 4 more months, I figure.









Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

ee4308 said:


> BTW Doug, when are you going to take down your Christmas decorations on the TT?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ee,

They will be coming down this weekend. I just can't bear to do it quite yet.
Hmmm... Maybe I will just turn them off and leave them up for next year? Yeah! That's the ticket!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Alright...I'll squash the camping bug (this works for me every time).
> 
> On your way home from Arizona, a snow storm will be expected for southern Colorado.....
> 
> ...


Heard the Colorado weather this morning driving into work (1-1/2 hrs). Sounds like Randy had it just about right! Ours is coming this weekend .... tho' the REAL snow won't start for another couple weeks. EE - come on up - you can make snow angels next to Puff!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Castle Rock Outbackers said:
> 
> 
> > Alright...I'll squash the camping bug (this works for me every time).
> ...


LOL, I know "Puff" would enjoy that, but hey, get KB to make them for her and just post us a pic. I would







up there in that part of the country this time of the year.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> LOL, I know "Puff" would enjoy that, but hey, get KB to make them for her and just post us a pic. I would
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We do have furnaces in our houses, too, ya'know. Besides, that's what the fireplace and the 2 cords of wood are for!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, I know "Puff" would enjoy that, but hey, get KB to make them for her and just post us a pic.Â I wouldÂ Â
> ...


Now that does sound so much nicer than out in the snow. sunny lol


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > ee4308 said:
> ...


Maybe you're right - weren't you recently inquiring about what kind of heaters to use to keep you Alabama TT warm in the "winters" down there?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood,

Naw, must have been someone else.







I have only run my tt furnace a couple times, just to see how it works. Don't take but a few minutes and the entire tt is heated nicely.


----------

